# isabellinism



## pidyo (Jul 6, 2012)

*Ισαβελ(λ)ισμός;*




Το χρώμα που ονομάζεται Isabella  (ή, από το επίθετο, Isabelline) στα αγγλικά είναι ένα μάλλον ασαφές χρώμα, φαιοκίτρινο με ή χωρίς ώχρα θα έλεγα κρίνοντας από τις περιγραφές που διαβάζω. Η χρησιμότητά του στην ορολογία οφείλεται στη χρήση του όρου isabellinism για την περιγραφή μιας μορφής αλμπινισμού κάποιων ζώων, τα οποία λόγω γενετικής ανωμαλίας έχουν τρίχωμα πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο απ' όσο συνηθίζεται στο είδος τους. 

Δεν το αναφέρω για να σημειώσω πως δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχος ελληνικός όρος (ισαβελ(λ)ισμός υποθέτω θα ήταν το ορθό, δεν γκουγκλίζεται, όπως δεν γκουγκλίζεται και το ισαβελ(λ)ινισμός) αλλά γιατί υπάρχει ένας αστείος μύθος για την προέλευση του όρου. Η ινφάντα Ιζαμπέλα Κλάρα Εουχένια, λέει ο μύθος, ορκίστηκε το 1601 να μην αλλάξει εσώρουχα μέχρις ότου ο άνδρας της, ο αρχιδούκας Αλβέρτος της Αυστρίας, ολοκληρώσει με επιτυχία την πολιορκία της Οστάνδης κατά τον Οκταετή πόλεμο. Μόνο που η πολιορκία ολοκληρώθηκε το 1604, με αποτέλεσμα να απαιτηθεί ένας νέος όρος για το χρώμα που είχαν πάρει τα εσώρουχα της ινφάντας...

Δυστυχώς, ο όρος υπάρχει στην αγγλική από το 1600, έναν χρόνο πριν από τον υποτιθέμενο όρκο, αλλά οι μπεντροβάτες ιστορίες αξίζουν να ακούγονται ακόμη κι όταν δεν ισχύουν.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2012)

Εμείς, πάλι, στις πιο ανοιχτόχρωμες εκδοχές του το λέμε ιβουάρ, υπόλευκο, σαμπανί (από τη σαμπάνια), κοκαλί, "σπασμένο άσπρο, κλπ.  Βρωμοεσορουχί, πάντως, δεν το λέμε. Ο καθείς και οι πολιτιστικές προσλαμβάνουσές του


----------



## pidyo (Jul 6, 2012)

Βρωμοεσωρουχί δεν έχω ακούσει, αλλά ευκοιλιέ έχω ακούσει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Τεράστιο θέμα ανοίξατε (εκτός από την τεράστια εικόνα της ινφάντας, που αναγκάστηκα να φέρω σε πιο φορουμικά μεγέθη). Στο OED δεν υπάρχουν λεπτομέρειες της επίμαχης ετυμολόγησης. Λέει ο πουριτανός που έγραψε τη διάψευση και μας αφήνει μέσα στην αγωνία:

(Various stories have been put forth to account for the name. That given in D’Israeli Cur. Lit. (Article Anecdotes of Fashion), and also in Littré, associating it with the archduchess Isabella and the siege of Ostend 1601–1604, is shown by our first quotation to be chronologically impossible.) 

Ευτυχώς μας άνοιξε τα μάτια ο pidyo. Αυτό που παραθέτω είναι στο λήμμα *Isabella*, ωστόσο όλα τα παραδείγματα, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, έχουν κάτι δίπλα στο _Isabella_ (συνήθως τη λέξη _colour_ ή κάποιο άλλο χρώμα, π.χ. From the names of persons, as Isabella-yellow, now called Cream-yellow). Το πλήρες επίθετο που περιγράφει κάποιον που έχει τέτοιο χρώμα (greyish yellow, γκριζοκίτρινο, έχουμε και αρκούδα) είναι *Isabelline* (*Ιsabelline bear* είναι η καφεκίτρινη αρκούδα των Ιμαλαΐων). Τίθεται μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα εδώ, διότι μπορούμε σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να βολευτούμε με συνώνυμα, αλλά τόσο η αρκούδα όσο και η γενετική ανωμαλία απαιτούν ακριβή όρο.

Υπάρχει ήδη λόγια απόδοση, τουλάχιστον την επιχείρησε καθηγητής της Γεωπονικής στην Καθημερινή:
…και ο *ισαβέλλειος* (υποκίτρινος με μαύρη χαίτη, ουρά και πόδια). 

Θα διευκολυνθούμε πολύ αν μείνουμε κοντά στο αγγλικό, περίπου όπως λέμε _Τρίκαλα > Τρικαλινός_, και πούμε κι εμείς *ισαβελινός*. Όπως κι αν γράφουμε την ινφάντα, *Ισαβέλα* ή *Ισαβέλλα*, θα γράψουμε το επίθετο με ένα -_λ_-, όπως άλλωστε κάνει κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης με το _μακιαβελικός_, κι ας γράφει τον _Μακιαβέλι_ με διπλό -_λ_-. Έτσι θα φτάσουμε πιο εύκολα στον *ισαβελινισμό*. Ο *ισαβελινισμός* είναι γενετική ανωμαλία, ενώ ο *ισαβελισμός* θα ήταν άλλου είδους ανωμαλία.


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως σκέφτηκα για μια στιγμή, διαβάζοντας τον τίτλο, αν ο ισαβελισμός είναι το αντίθετο του εξοβελισμού.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 6, 2012)

Χρειάζεται, άραγε, να επισημανθεί ότι θα ήταν πολύ λογικότερο ο όρος να παραπέμπει στον αντίστοιχο όρκο της Ισαβέλλας της Καστίλλης σχετικά με την πολιορκία της Γρανάδας των Νασριδών;

Χρειάζεται, επίσης, να γίνει ιδιαίτερη μνεία του αγγλικού σωβινισμού; Ή να υποθέσουμε απλώς ότι οι πέραν της Μάγχης γαλαζοαίματες άλλαζαν εσώρουχα σε τακτά διαστήματα, σε αντίθεση με αυτές του τεμπέλη Νότου; :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## pidyo (Jul 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει ήδη λόγια απόδοση, τουλάχιστον την επιχείρησε καθηγητής της Γεωπονικής στην Καθημερινή:
> …και ο *ισαβέλλειος* (υποκίτρινος με μαύρη χαίτη, ουρά και πόδια).
> 
> Θα διευκολυνθούμε πολύ αν μείνουμε κοντά στο αγγλικό, περίπου όπως λέμε _Τρίκαλα > Τρικαλινός_, και πούμε κι εμείς *ισαβελινός*. Όπως κι αν γράφουμε την ινφάντα, *Ισαβέλα* ή *Ισαβέλλα*, θα γράψουμε το επίθετο με ένα -_λ_-, όπως άλλωστε κάνει κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης με το _μακιαβελικός_, κι ας γράφει τον _Μακιαβέλι_ με διπλό -_λ_-. Έτσι θα φτάσουμε πιο εύκολα στον *ισαβελινισμό*. Ο *ισαβελινισμός* είναι γενετική ανωμαλία, ενώ ο *ισαβελισμός* θα ήταν άλλου είδους ανωμαλία.



Για το ένα -λ- του ισαβελινός συμφωνώ απολύτως, απλώς είπα να βάλω και το δεύτερο σε παρένθεση για να ικανοποιήσω όλα τα θρησκευτικά δόγματα περί την απλοποίηση. Ωραία ιδέα η διάκριση ισαβελινισμού και ισαβελισμού, δεν την είχα σκεφτεί. Μήπως όμως τότε θα έπρεπε να αλλάξεις και τον τίτλο του θέματος εκτός από το μέγεθος της εικόνας; 



Rogerios said:


> Χρειάζεται, άραγε, να επισημανθεί ότι θα ήταν πολύ λογικότερο ο όρος να παραπέμπει στον αντίστοιχο όρκο της Ισαβέλλας της Καστίλλης σχετικά με την πολιορκία της Γρανάδας των Νασριδών;


Α, για πες για πες. Τούτη η Ισαβέλλα είναι πριν από την πρώτη μνεία του χρώματος, οπότε μπορούμε να αναβιώσουμε τον μύθο.


----------

